# What to wear on cold days



## zaskar23 (Oct 4, 2009)

What do you wear on cold days and do you have any tips to stay warm?

My complete cold weather list:
The North Face Slasher Cargo Pant
The North Face Free Thinker Jacket
Under Armour long underwear
Smartwool snowboarding socks
Patagonia Capilene 2 top sometimes a Tech t-shirt under this also.
Fleece jacket
Helmet (keeps my skull warm)
balaclava
Goggles
hestra heli gloves.

I want to switch out the fleece sweater for a Down sweater like the ultra light ones at Eddie Bauer? 
Any thoughts?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

IMO if you are cold...

I'd wear the Capilene 2 as your base (I use a Cap1) With a Merino sweater(midweight) as your next layer, followed by a Nanopuff type jacket under your shell. 

Also when it's real cold in addition to my base leggings, I'll wear a pair of super heavy rei baselayer pants (basically a lightweight fleece sweatpant).

I recently got a Merino Buff that I like alot. I wear it up on my head under my helmet even on warm days it is just so comfy, but it's also great in the cold.

Also maybe switch to mittens or triggers or lobster gloves. 5 fingers are always gonna be colder even if it is badass hestra....


----------



## zaskar23 (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks.

Yeah that is kinda were I am thinking with the puff layer. It is my core that I get cold with.

My legs stay pretty warm really, just on the lift they get a little cool but once moving again they are fine.


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

On the super cold days I rock merino wool base layers with Kuiu Super Down pants and jacket as a mid layer. Real 850 fill down thats been DWR treated so it doesn't fail if it gets wet. Great stuff on a cold day! :thumbsup:


----------



## Slush Puppie (Aug 15, 2011)

I must be warm blooded because I've been out in a single burton baselayer and goretex shell in -15c. I'd probably aim to wear an extra merino base layer and maybe a tshirt at that temp ideally. Below that, i'd probably get a hoodie on too and zip the lining into my 686 Smarty pants. Riding generates a lot of heat!


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Airblaster ninja suit
32 merino wool socks
Patagonia nano puff
Burton AK 2L cyclic jacket
airblaster 20k pants
UA hood
thick polyester sweats

keeps me warm


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I run kind of warm but at Stowe two weeks ago with high temps at the base at 0 and -9 up top:


Tech or capilene tee
EMS t3 baselayer mid-zip
Patagonia Nano Puff Vest
TNF Shell
t3 base layer on the bottom and sometimes an extra set of tech shorts underneath 
Pants (mt. hardware)
Mittens w. fleece liners (OR)

I basically use a combo like this with a different level baselayer depending upon how cold. Sometimes I go fleece vest versus nano puff, and I have a puff mid-layer jacket but tried wearing it once and it was too warm.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

zaskar23 said:


> What do you wear on cold days and do you have any tips to stay warm?
> 
> My complete cold weather list:
> The North Face Slasher Cargo Pant
> ...



Patagonia Capi 3
Kuhl sweter (warmest ever)
MountainHardwear nano-puff like down jacket
Patagonia SnowShot shell
Sirus head mask
Helmet
----------
TNF cargo pants


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I just ware a thin fleese sweatshirt under the snowboardjacket. No thermo underware, just the snowboard trousers. But helmet and face mask are standard even in spring. If it's below 15°celsius, I might add a second shirt. But mostly I'm sweaty anyway after the first descent no matter how cold or warm it is.
I always take along a spare fleese west in the backbag for the less active aprés ski :yahoo:


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Since I've worn this under my jacket, I've never had a cold core... In fact I ride with a spring jacket most of the time now.


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

My baselayer usually consists of blue jeans & a T-shirt, no long underwear involved, just regular underpants, with a Burton Dryride Thermex hoodie & some Wigwam snowboarding/ski socks. For my outside layer, its a Burton White Collection Prizefighter (I think), and Burton Mountain Gentry (Heritage at the time) Poacher pants, with my Burton Profile mittens. Giro Bevel helmet, Smith goggles, and my trusty American flag bandana keeping my face warm. Lately, though, I've been able to go without the coat, it hasn't been that cold as of late. Can't forget the music, that comes from a pair of Skullcandy Titan earbuds.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

MEC T3 underwear.
Shell pants and jacket...if its lower than -15C ill throw on an extra shirt.
ALWAYS my icebreaker belaclava....no exposed skin on the face makes for no sun/windburn (so the boss doesnt know what you do when youre "sick", lol)

If im cold, im not throwing down hard enough! The best way to keep warm is to shred like a madman!


----------



## neshawnp (Jan 29, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Since I've worn this under my jacket, I've never had a cold core... In fact I ride with a spring jacket most of the time now.


Does it stretch nicely for ya? Is there spandex in the fabric?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

neshawnp said:


> Does it stretch nicely for ya? Is there spandex in the fabric?


You've seen my beer belly?!? :blink:

Not sure on the fabric, it fits well though... comfy to ride in.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Since I've worn this under my jacket, I've never had a cold core... In fact I ride with a spring jacket most of the time now.


Whats the sizing like on this thing? I want to order one but I dont want it to be too small/big...


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> Whats the sizing like on this thing? I want to order one but I dont want it to be too small/big...


I bought mine at the Nakiska pro shop so I was able to try it on first.

I normally wear a large jacket or medium t-shirt. My waist is 34" or so, chest is 42" and I bought a medium. The large fit but the medium fits just right...


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

gotcha. I am about the same dimensions from the sounds of it (esp considering the beer-gut comment:laugh. do you find it restricting at all in terms of reaching down for a grab? does it ride up/twist on you?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Banjo said:


> gotcha. I am about the same dimensions from the sounds of it (esp considering the beer-gut comment:laugh. do you find it restricting at all in terms of reaching down for a grab? does it ride up/twist on you?


Yeah I'm 5'7" and about 170 pounds or so... 70 of that in my gut! :bowdown:

Doesn't affect my riding at all. I felt it for the first day or so, it felt harder to twist but I got over that quick. I think I ride harder now, do more grabs, bigger air, and attempt more spins than I did before wearing it.

Maybe the material and foam needs a chance to break in?!?


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

can you put it in the washing machine?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

deeppowder said:


> can you put it in the washing machine?


Yeah, just take the padding and hard plastic out first. Mine was starting to smell like hockey gear, the GF washed it for me now I'm less stinky. :yahoo:

Honestly though I bought it for the protection, and the side effect is I'm really warm. For full on spring riding I just wear the armor with no jacket.


----------



## snowman55 (Feb 17, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Yeah, just take the padding and hard plastic out first. Mine was starting to smell like hockey gear, the GF washed it for me now I'm less stinky. :yahoo:
> 
> Honestly though I bought it for the protection, and the side effect is I'm really warm. For full on spring riding I just wear the armor with no jacket.


How is the breath-ability? I sweat alot when I ride, even in real cold weather.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

snowman55 said:


> How is the breath-ability? I sweat alot when I ride, even in real cold weather.


The only area I sweat in it is the spine protector area... That's why I wear a spring jacket now unless it's -10 C or colder. The base layer under it does get STINKY!!! :blink:


----------



## jliu (Jan 20, 2009)

poutanen said:


> Honestly though I bought it for the protection, and the side effect is I'm really warm. For full on spring riding I just wear the armor with no jacket.


OooOO....the Mad Max meets snowboarding look...i like :laugh:

As I'm getting older...demon protection has definitely interested me...some showed up on canadian cartel a few weeks ago and I was tempted to get some upper body protection...i just cant take falls like I use to.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jliu said:


> As I'm getting older...demon protection has definitely interested me...some showed up on canadian cartel a few weeks ago and I was tempted to get some upper body protection...i just cant take falls like I use to.


Yeah I was looking at the Canadian Cartel stuff unfortunately they didn't have the one thing I wanted which was pants!

I used to play in the park at Blue Mountain all the time, and I'd fall and get right back up again. I bruised my tailbone once and that had me off my board for a few days when I was 16, but otherwise it seemed like nothing really hurt!

Now I'm bigger, heavier, and more brittle, and after paying $1000+ for a season pass each year I want my moneys worth. So if armor keeps me on the slopes then it's worth it to me...


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

I bet you look like Iron man in the spring with just that on!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

deeppowder said:


> I bet you look like Iron man in the spring with just that on!


Photographic evidence...


----------



## Bullboy145 (Feb 11, 2013)

Awesome photo dude. Might keep this in mind when I get into the later years, thankfully I got a long way to go though.


----------



## edlo (Jan 24, 2011)

*Layer after layer*

My cheap shit has no name or model
Feet: sock liner , sock , M4 hotronic foot warmer
Pants: Quicksilver pants, fleece pajama type pants, tighter fleece under layer basic thermal long John, base layer , exoffico

Top:quicksilver10,000 jacket with magnet instead of Velcro shell, light jacket, acrylic poly blend long sleeve, long sleeve base layer, long sleeveless basketball shirt , base layer tee shirt.

Hand : swany toaster leather mittens, with liners, hand warmers
Neck and head: neck gator, fleece balaclava, scarf, fleece ninja hood thing, hat with mask, helmet

I've only used all these layers twice , one blue jay day in vail and one storm at mammoth. The mammoth storm was epic no one was out on a weekend. First time I saw them running the cats on the runs all day. It was fresh tracks every run , the seven layers were worth it. 

I could probably buy warmer stuff but layers also add to my cushion


----------



## deeppowder (Nov 27, 2012)

poutanen said:


> Photographic evidence...


haha nice pic man


----------



## IS3_FTW (Jan 21, 2013)

SnowRock said:


> I run kind of warm but at Stowe two weeks ago with high temps at the base at 0 and -9 up top:
> 
> 
> Tech or capilene tee
> ...


Where did you find the fleece liners? Im looking for something thicker than my thin warm weather inner liners with my OR mittens


----------



## Cyfer (Feb 7, 2013)

Recently I've been using Under-Armour outer wear for those days in the single digits or lower. I have to say I'm TOTALLY impressed with the current kit for those days it's so cold on the East (Ice) Coast that it cracks ice. 

UA Sonic Jacket (light weight and super warm) 
UA Flow Pants (The lightest warmest pants I've ever worn!)

*for super cold days*
UA Dervous Fleece Jacket
UA Hudo Fleece Pants
*underneath the outerwear for extra warmth*

First layers depend on how cold it is
UA Evo upper and lowers
UA Cold Gear 2.0 upper and lowers (so cold you want to cry)

As of right now this is the warmest I've worn blows TNF and Burton AK away, lighter than both and just as warm. So far I've been in these on days that range from 1 degree to -18 and I've never been cold on the lift or on the hill. If you've got an Under-Armour outlet near you it's easy to pick these up for a steal in the off season. I spent almost half sticker price around August. Right now you can get most Under-Armour outer wear for less than most other brands that cost twice as much. I have to say I've got no complaints about any of this gear. Check it out and give this gear a try you'll find it pretty warm. 

On a side note I'm on Blood Thinners for life so I get colder a lot quicker than most people. If this stuff didn't work I would be the first to say it. Most times I rock Analog gear due to the street style influence and such but when it's so cold most people run for the lodge I've spent hours outside in my Under-Armour gear without ever being cold.


----------

